# Affected with GAS, Gear Acquisition Syndrome



## davet4 (Feb 22, 2014)

I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



You can't. Read the reviews, try out the gear in the store, and create a wishlist. Then wait until the holiday season when prices are the lowest, and then get most gear you want for the your money. ;D


----------



## BL (Feb 22, 2014)

don't fight it, it only gets easier

pretty soon you'll accumulate enough red rings and white lenses to mask purchases from the wife as you continue to struggle with GAS.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Looking at the gear in your signature I think there's plenty of room for some indulgence. Enjoy!



BL said:


> don't fight it, it only gets easier
> 
> pretty soon you'll accumulate enough red rings and white lenses to mask purchases from the wife as you continue to struggle with GAS.



LOL ;D

It gets worse when you decide you need a second camera system. For me that's the NEX but I've managed to keep GAS in that system down to some very affordable vintage lenses - and I limit myself to FD mount lenses too. As for the Canon system: a 5DMkIII, a 100 f/2.8 L IS USM and a 70-300L within two months, now that's big GAS   :-\


----------



## sanj (Feb 22, 2014)

it will never end. It will grind you to the polish. When my L lenses collection got over I started with Zeiss. Now I keep upgrading my 'family' camera searching for the perfect one. 

This will never end


----------



## BL (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



In all seriousness, do your best to avoid GASsy websites, particularly if you are concerned with unexpected GAS outbreaks. 

If you are concerned with how others might perceive GAS, make no mention of it, as it likely will pass unnoticed.

If a member of the opposite sex (e.g. spouse or partner) takes notice and finds offense, admit fault and seek forgiveness. In time, a gradual increase in GAS may be overlooked, and can serve as a cover for the eventual, undisciplined, and often reckless manifestation of GAS.


----------



## Zv (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Good. The first step is admitting to yourself that you have GAS. 

The next step is to give in to it and let it take over your life. Resistance is futile! 

;D

Enjoy your rapidly depleting bank account balance!!


----------



## SophieCarrPhotography (Feb 22, 2014)

This thread just makes me want to go out and buy a new lens!


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



It sounds banal, but the best therapy for me is actually going to take pictures. Spend the money on a holiday, for example.

My worst GAS episodes are often related to very stressful periods at work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?


Dude, are you nuts? ... it's like, you just came to a bar, full of the world's best drunkards, and asking for help on how to be sober ;D ... there is no cure for GAS ... just go spend the money and when the money is over, you will get temporary relief from GAS. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2014)

Just don't start shooting birds. GAS and bird photography is a dangerous combination...


----------



## tron (Feb 22, 2014)

Just sell the gear you no longer need/want and you will feel better...


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Stop visiting CR ... you may just end up believing that to get a half decent shot of a doorknob, you need a 5D3 and a 70-200 II ;D

Jokes aside, there is usually no way to resist. Once you've admitted GAS, I recommend getting only the "best" available gear. I've run through several lenses (24-105, 70-200 f/4, 100mm macro, etc.) and flashes (320 EX-II and 430EX-II) before getting better equipment which is considered future proof (for now).


----------



## sanj (Feb 22, 2014)

tron said:


> Just sell the gear you no longer need/want and you will feel better...



Yep


----------



## sanj (Feb 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> davet4 said:
> 
> 
> > I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?
> ...



Hahahaha


----------



## nonac (Feb 22, 2014)

I've got it as well! Just ordered two 600EX-RT's and an ST-E3-RT, plus I've got a lens on the way from CPS to eval that I'll probably end up buying. Let me know if you find a cure for this affliction before Spring actually arrives!


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 22, 2014)

I suppose I should be thankful that we never get big camera sales over here. The best we can hope for is last year's Rebel and some low-end p&s models getting 10% off.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just don't start shooting birds. GAS and bird photography is a dangerous combination...



+1


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 22, 2014)

Same boat here. ;D ;D I have severe GAS. Once I started into FF and L lenses it was over for me. You can see in my signature how much I have purchased since the launch of the 5d. That does not include the following I have bought and sold
70-200 F4IS
70-300L
24-105 F4
24-70 F4 IS
135mm F2
16-35 2.8 II
50mm 1.4

now I am looking to go on vacation and want to repurchase the 24-70 F4 and 70-300L for a lightweight kit. So I am spending $2500ish just for a trip. Again GAS. Yes I could rent but I like owning and using it whenever you want. 

Also I agree about collecting enough lenses to mask the purchases. My wife would not know at this point which lens I added except maybe the 300-600mm super tele's. I want one of those but not going to be able to get away with a $6k lens.

Also looking toward Sigma's new 50mm and Canon's hopefully released 100-400mm.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 22, 2014)

It's easy to stop - get married, have kids, quit your job and unnecessary purchases will immediately cease.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 22, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Also I agree about collecting enough lenses to mask the purchases. My wife would not know at this point which lens I added except maybe the 300-600mm super tele's. I want one of those but not going to be able to get away with a $6k lens.


He he he ;D  ;D  ... +1


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 22, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Fortunately I seem to have some sort of immunity against GAS...


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Also I agree about collecting enough lenses to mask the purchases. My wife would not know at this point which lens I added except maybe the 300-600mm super tele's. I want one of those but not going to be able to get away with a $6k lens.
> ...



I know... I've purchased lenses which I've smuggled home with the box collapsed and the styrofoam in the front pocket of my laptop bag. Not sure i'll be able to manage with the 200-400 I have on order.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 22, 2014)

When I had all I really needed I started buying stuff for my daughter. Just go with the flow and buy for less than you can sell it for. That way people are paying you to hold onto the gear.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 22, 2014)

dickgrafixstop said:


> It's easy to stop - get married, have kids, quit your job and unnecessary purchases will immediately cease.



++++1 on that. They you just have to hide it better ;D ;D


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> When I had all I really needed I started buying stuff for my daughter. Just go with the flow and buy for less than you can sell it for. That way people are paying you to hold onto the gear.



Did you know ... Good, sensible practical advice counts for nothing when it comes to GAS? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 22, 2014)

Michael_pfh said:


> davet4 said:
> 
> 
> > I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?
> ...


Looking at the gear in your signature, is there anything left to buy?


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 22, 2014)

J.R. said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > When I had all I really needed I started buying stuff for my daughter. Just go with the flow and buy for less than you can sell it for. That way people are paying you to hold onto the gear.
> ...



Sometimes I just buy stuff with the knowledge that I'm going to sell it... but in the mean time I get to play with it. I get to satisfy the urge to buy stuff... I get to play with new gear and when it sales, I get some extra money in my pocket to buy more stuff.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Michael_pfh said:
> 
> 
> > davet4 said:
> ...



I see only one camera body. That's impossible!


----------



## dhr90 (Feb 22, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Michael_pfh said:
> 
> 
> > davet4 said:
> ...



The 600, 800 and 1200 L's look to be missing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2014)

Certain aspects of this thread (re. smuggling) remind me of a) first sneaking better and better bottles of wine into the cellar; then b) what is euphemistically called 'off-site storage'; then c) a separate charge card... I wonder whether the difference between a 5D3 and a 1Dx is visible to the untutored eye. Not the photos. The body. 
If all else fails, eschew GAS for a month, take the money you 'save', and spend a month on the road in, say, Mongolia or Argentina. Take lots of CF cards.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 22, 2014)

1. If you really want to avoid GAS, steer clear of review/chat sites that blow subtle differences among bits of equipment out of all proportion to the difference, if any, they're likely to make to the photos you make with them.

2. On a related note - which could, of course, cut both ways - one way of dealing with GAS is (assuming this is an option where you live) to rent the latest expensive toy that everyone is getting excited about. This will satisfy your curiosity, which may be enough - you could easily discover, as I sometimes do, that your reaction is indifference: yes, it's good, but the results aren't appreciably better than what I'm getting now. And, by the time you send it back the initial urge may have passed anyway - yes, this is surely best 35mm 1.4 lens ever, but, frankly, I don't really like how the world looks at 35mm....

3. There's nothing wrong with GAS if you can readily afford it. And it needn't be that expensive. For instance, if you bought a digital body that works well with old manual lenses (i.e., a mirrorless body of some sort - a second-hand m43 with IBIS is a good idea) you could acquire many new lenses to play with that are really cheap and a pleasure to play around with, in part because they're made so well, in part because they can be really good. And while doing all of that you may be distracted from wanting to buy $2000 lenses - especially once you get used to how inexpensive lenses can be.... 

4. And on a note related to *that*, if you're disciplined and don't keep everything you buy, it's worth remembering that, unlike camera bodies, good lenses don't depreciate much: you won't lose much if you sell an L lens you bought new, and if you bought it second hand in the first place you may even sell it for more than you paid for it. (When I ditched all my Pentax equipment on switching to Canon, the only notable loss was on the camera body; I sold several lenses for more than I paid for them, and they were far from L quality.)

5. You need more lenses.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 22, 2014)

I ran out of GAS about six months ago when I felt there was nothing left to buy that would add any real advantage to my style of shooting.

My 5D3 is basically the camera of my dreams, so no need to upgrade there. I have every lens I need. Some of my old lenses that did not focus well with my 5D classic suddenly became precision tools.

I added lighting equipment, so now I have four Alien Bees - as many as I can reasonably deploy.

Canon has been slow to come out with any interesting new lenses that might tempt me. I'm still waiting for a fast, stabilized 50mm prime. Until then my Sigma 50 is as good as anything available in that class, more or less.

It can be really disconcerting when you have had GAS for while, then suddenly have nothing more to buy. I'm still trying to deal with it. (seriously)

I'm trying to put more time into my web site instead of reading reviews. Blogging is more fun than I expected. If you want to avoid the online reviews, check out my blog instead! (warning: some posts are NSFW)


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 22, 2014)

When I'm "bored" and feeling like trying out a new lens I buy used, then sell/ trade for another used lens when I want to play with something else. You can really play in this little pool without losing much money at all while satisfying that need for something "new". Anything I need as a workhorse professionally I'll invest in a new purchase with the plan to keep long term.


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 23, 2014)

In the last couple months, I've bought a 500mm F:4 IS and a couple 1DS Mk IIIs, along with a 1D Mk III and 300mm f:4 (just for backup). In addition, I've acquired a PIXMA Pro-100 printer and a 9000F Mark II scanner. And, a 17mm TS-E is on order!

I, too, have a bad case of GAS!


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 23, 2014)

This is old new... but I buy and sell gear all the time at a small profit which builds up. The other day I noticed I had about $2000 to spend on gear. Great... but what the hell do I want... so I have cash burning a hole in my pocket and few needs. It is unsettling.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 23, 2014)

Over time you may discern that teh desire changes from Cameras and Lenses to other gear like lighting. That Broncolor Parabolic umbrella sure looks nice.....


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 23, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Michael_pfh said:
> 
> 
> > davet4 said:
> ...



1DX, 600L II, 800L as well as the Zeiss versions of the Canons I got. Fish Eye and TS are second priority


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 23, 2014)

If you start doing meth... your will probably care less about getting gear... then you will probably start selling off your gear to buy more meth... so that's one way to battle GAS.


----------



## sanj (Feb 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> If you start doing meth... your will probably care less about getting gear... then you will probably start selling off your gear to buy more meth... so that's one way to battle GAS.



This advice should work.


----------



## sanj (Feb 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Over time you may discern that teh desire changes from Cameras and Lenses to other gear like lighting. That Broncolor Parabolic umbrella sure looks nice.....



Happening to me....


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a small case of gas last week and I purchased a new tripod and head. As others have mentioned, my gas is changing from cameras and lenses to more home studio equipment. Trouble is, there are so many things available that I don't know where to start, so I started with a better triopod than my current model.


----------



## candyman (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't have this problem. I don't suffer from GAS. Because my list is limited : 




Canon 2.x III extender
Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS II
Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art
Really Right Stuff Tripod Carbon TVC-34L
Really Right Stuff BH-55 + B2ASII LR Ballhead
Really Right Stuff Leveling base TA-3-LC-HK
Really Right Stuff Hi-Capacity Monopod Head MH-02-LR
Really Right Stuff Quick Release Plate BGE11 for EOS 5D Mark III w/ BG-E11
Really Right Stuff L-Plate BGE11-L for EOS 5D Mark III w/ BG-E11
RRS Tripodcolor for 70-200, 70-300 
Really Right Stuff LCF-52 Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS USM II
Canon 6D
Lexar Professional 600x SDHC UHS-I 32GB x 2
BG-E13 grip for Canon 6D[/font]


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> If you start doing meth... your will probably care less about getting gear... then you will probably start selling off your gear to buy more meth... so that's one way to battle GAS.


This is by far the most reasonable advise/cure offered so far ;D


----------



## truejahmal (Feb 23, 2014)

Go out and take pictures instead of reading those reviews. thats all i did until i decided to focus on what i have.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 23, 2014)

davet4 said:


> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Make less money.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 23, 2014)

Does the desire to own a camera shop counts as GAS...

Edit. Camera shop owner love GAS I guess...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 23, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> Does the desire to own a camera shop counts as GAS...


Sounds just as reasonable as an alcoholic wanting to own a liquor store ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Feb 23, 2014)

sanj said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Over time you may discern that teh desire changes from Cameras and Lenses to other gear like lighting. That Broncolor Parabolic umbrella sure looks nice.....
> ...


I've just started on this path. Just as addictive, but very difficult to understand. I thought I had gotten the hang of things, but obviously no.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the desire to own a camera shop counts as GAS...
> ...



Well, as opposed to the vodka bottle, you don't have to put water in the 1dX to hide the fact you tested it... and its easier to sell in the used section or as a demo.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 27, 2014)

There is no cure. 
There are temporary solutions. 
Go out with one lens and one camera, and enjoy yourself. If you want a challenge, make that lens a prime. Play with perspective, instead of zoom-to-crop. 
If you are an old-timer with a bunch of (appropriate) film lenses in the closet, get an adapter and shoot manual. I am playing with an M42 60mm f/2.8 preset Mamiya-Sekor macro lens, there are sharper lenses out there but the color is so nice on the M-S. I am also playing with an old all manual Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 AIS mostly at f/1.2. It is a darn good sharp classic normal lens from f/2.8, but the bokeh and spherical aberration at f/1.2 give a dreamy look to the shots.


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2014)

*What not to do but still works for me*

1. Concussion
2. Post Concussion Syndrome
3. Dr.'s order no more mountain biking
4. Sell uber $$ 29er Carbon 1 Cannondale
5. Have G.A.S.
6. Buy MT-24EX, MP-E 65, Diffusers, Macrolite Adapter, Kirk LP-41, EF 400 5.6, Kirk LP-5, Water Rower (I watch too much House of cards)


'tap tap'


----------



## HJL (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: What not to do but still works for me*



slclick said:


> 1. Concussion
> 2. Post Concussion Syndrome
> 3. Dr.'s order no more mountain biking
> 4. Sell uber $$ 29er Carbon 1 Cannondale
> ...


----------



## HJL (Feb 27, 2014)

I'am thinking about the Sony A7r with the Metabones adapter for my Canon lenses!
Hard to make the right decision here!

I have the 6D with 24-105 f4, 17-40 f4, 70-200 f4, 50 f1.8 + Hitech filter system

I could really use the little more FPS of the 5d Mark III
But on the other hand is the very good image quality of the A7r.......

CANON PLEASE GIVE US A FAST FF, HIGH Mpx CAMERA!!!!!!


----------



## tron (Feb 27, 2014)

HJL said:


> I'am thinking about the Sony A7r with the Metabones adapter for my Canon lenses!
> Hard to make the right decision here!
> 
> I have the 6D with 24-105 f4, 17-40 f4, 70-200 f4, 50 f1.8 + Hitech filter system
> ...


I think that if you buy the A7R you will miss the 5d Mark III ;D


----------



## HJL (Feb 27, 2014)

[/quote]I think that if you buy the A7R you will miss the 5d Mark III ;D



I need both!!!!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 28, 2014)

HJL said:


> I need both!!!!



The worst case of 'gas' is when you can convince yourself that you really 'need' everything


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess I'm affected by it as well... In the past 2 weeks I've bought a 135L and a 580 ex ii... so there's that. Now I need a flash stand and a umbrella... so I guess it isn't over.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > KKCFamilyman said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D +1 ... I've done that with my EF 16-35 f/2.8 L IS, FE 24-70 f/4 OSS & many accessories ... I wonder, how many other CR members have done something like this :-X


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, I explained my wife that it is very common to purchase a lens and then after a while sell it to purchase another ....or two  
With the camera....I take the camera bag ....empty.....going on a shoot returning home ....with a camera....


Boy I feel bad while writing it down..... :-[ 


The first sign of recognizeing I have a problem.....my name is candyman and I suffer from G.A.S.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> Well, I explained my wife that it is very common to purchase a lens and then after a while sell it to purchase another ....or two
> With the camera....I take the camera bag ....empty.....going on a shoot returning home ....with a camera....
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the like minded citizens/sufferers club ;D


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I explained my wife that it is very common to purchase a lens and then after a while sell it to purchase another ....or two
> ...




Thanks. 
Well, I try to make it up to my wife so I surprised her with a mini-cruise to the UK. That makes me feel less bad ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...


That's a tried and tested trick ... a few days before I buy a new lens/camera, I buy her a new iPhone/laptop (my last lens purchase got her the iPhone 5S) ... if my gear is "expensive", I usually take her out on a holiday and/or some necklace ... that usually takes care of any guilt (on my part) and/or questioning from the wife ;D


----------



## candyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

For the last few days, I am quite proud of myself for not giving in to the temptation of GAS ... I sold some of my gear last week and got about $3000 on Thursday (hopefully my G1X and some accessories will also be sold in a few days time, so that should get me close to $4000 in total) ... so far I have not spent a single penny from it ... I was very close to buying the Tamron 150-600 VC but successfully held off, coz I'm weighing my options between, 150-600 VC, 300 f/4 L IS + 400 f/5.6 L, EF 100-400 L IS ... I did own the 100-400 L IS, until I sold it in 2011 for some much needed cash at that time, also played with the 150-600 VC for 10 minutes at the local store, so I know what to expect from those 2 lenses ... but I have never tried the other 2 L prime lenses ... soooooo many choices, but only limited budget .... not sure how long I can hold, coz the GAS is getting real bad ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



I'll buy something and I just won't tell her. Most of the stuff I get comes through the mail, and she works at home... so I can't hide it... 

I understand though... sometimes you don't want to have to deal with the hassle of explaining it wasn't that much... and if you sell X, really, you got an upgrade for only $XXX.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2014)

The best cure for Instant GAS? Paypal's up to 21 days delay in your funds becoming available!


----------



## Cory (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a similar affliction where I try to keep the gear to an absolute minimum, but with each piece of gear being the absolute best possible in its respective niche. It's really quite horrible. I'm now considering a full-frame just to get the desired focal length range out of a particular lens. Very messed up.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm finding that I don't need anything else... so as I said before... I started buying and building a kit for my daughter... but that got boring quickly. I just got the 135L... I kinda wanted the 85L but I'm also good with not having the 85L... the sigma 50 art was intriguing... and now I'm bored with the idea of getting it... 

I could upgrade the 24-105 to the 24-70 mkii, but I don't care for that focal range that much. I don't want the 16-35... so at this point... I'm at a loss. What more is there...


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm finding that I don't need anything else... so as I said before... I started buying and building a kit for my daughter... but that got boring quickly. I just got the 135L... I kinda wanted the 85L but I'm also good with not having the 85L... the sigma 50 art was intriguing... and now I'm bored with the idea of getting it...
> 
> I could upgrade the 24-105 to the 24-70 mkii, but I don't care for that focal range that much. I don't want the 16-35... so at this point... I'm at a loss. What more is there...



You could upgrade to the Sigma 24-105, there is something there!


----------



## growler (Mar 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> What more is there...



24 f3.5 TSE
300 f2.8L
400 f2.8L
500 f4.0L
600 f4.0L

for starters. Also, 1.4x III and 2.0x III.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

growler said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > What more is there...
> ...



I have the 1.4x mkii and I have reservations about buying a big telephoto prime... A for the sigma 24-105, it is a marginal upgrade... but I would consider the rumored 24-70 f 2 by sigma.


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> growler said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



marginal IQ can mean the difference between a sale and not. 
I for one think it's far more than marginal, and that's after 7 years with two copies of the Canon variety.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not trying to start a fight here... and I certainly understand quality... but if I upgrade that focal range it would probably be for the aforementioned sigma f2 or the Canon 24-70 f2.8L ii. 

I have a philosophy... make sure your upgrade is just that... an upgrade. I slight performance bump isn't good enough. And trading and f4 for an f4... no thanks.



slclick said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > growler said:
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> For the last few days, I am quite proud of myself for not giving in to the temptation of GAS ... I sold some of my gear last week and got about $3000 on Thursday (hopefully my G1X and some accessories will also be sold in a few days time, so that should get me close to $4000 in total) ... so far I have not spent a single penny from it ... I was very close to buying the Tamron 150-600 VC but successfully held off, coz I'm weighing my options between, 150-600 VC, 300 f/4 L IS + 400 f/5.6 L, EF 100-400 L IS ... I did own the 100-400 L IS, until I sold it in 2011 for some much needed cash at that time, also played with the 150-600 VC for 10 minutes at the local store, so I know what to expect from those 2 lenses ... but I have never tried the other 2 L prime lenses ... soooooo many choices, but only limited budget .... not sure how long I can hold, coz the GAS is getting real bad ;D


After many days of severe GAS, I finally have temporary relief from GAS ... went to the local Canon/Nikon/Tamron/Sigma dealer and played with Tamron 150-600 VC, Sigma 50-500 OS and the Canon 100-400 L IS for more than 45 minutes, just clicking random shots ... and agonizing over which one to buy ... and I finally pulled the trigger on the EF 100-400 IS. I liked the IQ of Tamron (which was almost as good as the 100-400 L IS, but the 15 year old Canon still has the edge, albeit not by much), but I did not like the "plasticy" feeling and the length of the lens ... in order to shoot on our rig site, I have move around tight confined areas, where long lenses tend to get bumped into metal objects (speaking from 7 years of carrying various slightly lengthy lenses on rig sites) and I feel the Tamron's build quality will not be able to handle that kind of abuse (also the AF on Tamron seemed a little sluggish in comparison to the Canon, so I tried 2 Tamron lenses but both had similar AF speed i.e. slower then the Canon, (maybe they weren't good copies) ... but the Canon is built like a tank in comparison and AF was just AWESOME, both on my 5D MK III and the 70D ... so I choose the trusty Canon 100-400 L IS and I also got the EOS 70D to get that little extra reach (also the sales guy made a really good deal) ... so now I feel a bit relieved from the GAS ... but that's only till the Sony a6000 releases.


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ... so I choose the trusty Canon 100-400 L IS and I also got the EOS 70D to get that little extra reach (also the sales guy made a really good deal) ... so now I feel a bit relieved from the GAS ... but that's only till the Sony a6000 releases.


Isn't it great? Having sold my 5D2 I bought a second 5D3 and now I feel as if I had a good dinner after being hungry ... ( = GAS relieved  ). I found out that for me the solution is to sell old gear (if and when I find a buyer of course) and get a new item. My list of old items has decreased though :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

tron said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... so I choose the trusty Canon 100-400 L IS and I also got the EOS 70D to get that little extra reach (also the sales guy made a really good deal) ... so now I feel a bit relieved from the GAS ... but that's only till the Sony a6000 releases.
> ...


I am embarresed to say this but do I agree with you on the "good dinner after being hungry" comment :-[ ... Congratulations on the 5D MK III ... when it comes to selling my old gear I am very fortunate to have several colleagues in my office who are eager to buy my used gear ... recently sold the Sigma 150-500 OS, EOS-M, 22mm , 18-55 IS STM, EF-M adapter and a few other accessories, which funded the 100-400 L IS + 70D today. 8)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 3, 2014)

I find in times of severe GAS, I end up planning trips... though at the moment, i am planning wildlife trips around India... the Rhinos of Assam, the lions of Gir, the Leopards and whales of Sri Lanka.... Hmm i really should get a longer lens for those trips... NNOooooooooooooo! Oh, well... if you can't fight it!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

tron said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... so I choose the trusty Canon 100-400 L IS and I also got the EOS 70D to get that little extra reach (also the sales guy made a really good deal) ... so now I feel a bit relieved from the GAS ... but that's only till the Sony a6000 releases.
> ...



Congrats on 2nd 5D III 

Are you ready these?: 300mm, 400mm, and/or 600mm ;D


----------



## Zv (Mar 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Selling old or unused gear is almost as satisfying as buying new and shiny gear! I'm currently trying (not very hard I must admit) to sell my 7D. It's the only bit of kit I don't really need. I love it though. Kind of want to keep it just for the heck of it. I think I need to rekindle my love for it by actually taking pictures with it. 

The new Sigma Art had been giving me GAS but it's taken so long to release (not really) that I'm getting over the urge. I seem to "look" for things to buy and now want a Samsung 840 EVO SSD to speed up my laptop. GAS cross contamination into PC equipment now!


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


I have the 500mm f/4L IS II 

In addition , I have the 300mm f/4L (non IS). It is a very old but very sharp (even fully open) L lens so I am not selling it. So for now I resist to 300mm f/2.8L IS II 

P.S I forgot to mention that recently I got 24-70 2.8L II and I upgraded my Canon version II teleconverters to version III


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

Zv said:


> GAS cross contamination into PC equipment now!


Oh yes, that's a very familiar territory ... ever since I got serious about photography, I've gone through multiple laptops ... it just does not seem to end :-[


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

Zv said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


I agree to selling old gear. It is a great way of funding new one (plus it is a good excuse too).

There is no way I am getting a Sigma lens again (I have already gotten rid of my Sigma lenses...).

The only non Canon lens I have is a Zeiss 21mm 2.8 and I will try to avoid Samyang if possible (I do not need 14 since I have the latest Canon but the Samyang 24 1.4 has no coma - just ... sharpness and decentering issues).


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > GAS cross contamination into PC equipment now!
> ...


That's an old one for me that pre-dates my photography GAS, but I build my own PCs and usually just replace some components while keeping others so it's pretty reasonable. Too bad you can't just upgrade your optics from f/4 to f/2.8 or add IS to an existing lens


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Too bad you can't just upgrade your optics from f/4 to f/2.8 or add IS to an existing lens


Although its not for the same lens make but Metabones does make an adapter that increase maximum aperture by 1 stop i.e. f/4 to f/2.8 etc from EF to Sony NEX and FD to Micro Four Thirds etc http://www.metabones.com/products/details/MB_SPEF-E-BM1
It'd be cool if someone comes up with an adapter for the same cameras/lenses i.e. EF to EF adapter.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2014)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



I guess...you good for now ;D

I recently bought the 1.4x TC III. It's not bad when attach to my 400mm f2.8 IS II


----------



## sdsr (Mar 3, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm finding that I don't need anything else... so as I said before... I started buying and building a kit for my daughter... but that got boring quickly. I just got the 135L... I kinda wanted the 85L but I'm also good with not having the 85L... the sigma 50 art was intriguing... and now I'm bored with the idea of getting it...
> 
> I could upgrade the 24-105 to the 24-70 mkii, but I don't care for that focal range that much. I don't want the 16-35... so at this point... I'm at a loss. What more is there...



If you really want to buy something, try a Sony A7r + adapter and have fun seeing what your Canon lenses can do on a higher resolution sensor. And if that's not enough, get the Sony/Zeiss 55mm 1.8 and enjoy some pretty remarkable resolution/sharpness etc. Those who claim to disapprove of pixel-peeping don't know what they're missing (or perhaps they do)....


----------



## tron (Mar 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


It ... cannot be bad! Even my EF1.4XII with the 300mm f/4L non-IS was an excellent combination!
Now, will you get your 400mm 2.8L IS II a present? A 2XIII ;D


----------



## growler (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a severe case of GAS right before the holidays and bought a 6D. Thought that would get me through for a while but then 24 f2.8 IS showed upon on Canon Direct refurb, so had another bout. (Great lens by the way). Thought I was done but still had some residual GAS, which I treated using mild medicine, namely picking up a shorty forty and Rokinon 14 f2.8. GAS has subsided now, and hopefully it won't return until at least December...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2014)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



I did have a thought about x2 TC III for my 400mm, however, I'm little concern about the IQ. 

I heard 600mm + 1.4x TC III is quite nice, therefore, I'm more leaning to that direction. I still have plenty of times to think about this combo, because my photography bank account still quite empty ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 4, 2014)

sdsr said:


> If you really want to buy something, try a Sony A7r + adapter and have fun seeing what your Canon lenses can do on a higher resolution sensor. And if that's not enough, get the Sony/Zeiss 55mm 1.8 and enjoy some pretty remarkable resolution/sharpness etc. Those who claim to disapprove of pixel-peeping don't know what they're missing (or perhaps they do)....



Nope. I have a sony tv... a sony playstation 3, & a sony 5.1 audio system. I think that's about it until I get the Sony playstation 4. I'm really happy with my 5D mkiii.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want to buy something, try a Sony A7r + adapter and have fun seeing what your Canon lenses can do on a higher resolution sensor. And if that's not enough, get the Sony/Zeiss 55mm 1.8 and enjoy some pretty remarkable resolution/sharpness etc. Those who claim to disapprove of pixel-peeping don't know what they're missing (or perhaps they do)....
> ...


According to my kids you have to get the PS4, so I bought it for my elder son's birthday, but I don't see any difference between PS3 & PS4 (visual graphics wise), ... my kids disagree, they tell me my eyes are not sharp as theirs to see the difference ... there are a few gimmicks to fool the kids but I really don't see it as a compelling upgrade to PS3 ... but the Sony a7/R is truly awesome.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

growler said:


> GAS has subsided now, and hopefully it won't return until at least December...


Until December?  ... you have a very robust healing mechanism ;D ... coz I suffer from GAS almost every day ... wife says visiting CR is the cause, her educational background is Masters in Pharmacy, so I think I should believe her, even though I do not necessarily take her advise for GAS cure i.e. do not read CR ;D


----------



## Roo (Mar 4, 2014)

tron said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



+1. Selling old gear to fund a new purchase is very satisfying. My Sigma 150-500 covered half the cost of the bad case of GAS I had for the new Tamron 150-600. 

On the other hand having someone else finance it is even better  I recently found that my old 70-200 2.8 non IS had moisture damage. My insurance company wanted a repair report from a reputable camera store. Their report stated it was uneconomical to repair and the replacement model is the 70-200 2.8 IS ii. My insurance said ok, so I have 2 new lenses in the space of a week  

Unfortunately my mind has started to turn to acquire a 16-35 2.8 L...damn damn damn, it never ends!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

Roo said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


Congratulations on the 2 new lenses ... may they serve you well ... now, let me help your GAS a little, mind you, I am not helping you, I am only adding fuel to your GAS ;D ... the 16-35 f/2.8 L IS is a very nice lens, its one of my most used lenses (more than the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II).


----------



## Roo (Mar 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> growler said:
> 
> 
> > GAS has subsided now, and hopefully it won't return until at least December...
> ...



LOL Rein  My understanding is that pharmacists can advise but not prescribe If symptoms continue consult your doctor


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

Roo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > growler said:
> ...


That's what I told her, but she insists that the doctor I go to (CR) is a quack and she also insists that this doctor (CR) is actually contributing to my GAS problem ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Congratulations on the 2 new lenses ... may they serve you well ... now, let me help your GAS a little, mind you, I am not helping you, I am only adding fuel to your GAS ;D ... the *16-35 f/2.8 L IS* is a very nice lens, its one of my most used lenses (more than the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II).



Why, I would like to have a 16-35 2.8 L IS too! GAS or no gas!


----------



## tron (Mar 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations on the 2 new lenses ... may they serve you well ... now, let me help your GAS a little, mind you, I am not helping you, I am only adding fuel to your GAS ;D ... the *16-35 f/2.8 L IS* is a very nice lens, its one of my most used lenses (more than the 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II).
> ...


it is a very cheap lens for now. It does not exist ;D. I do not think stabilizer that much important at such a wide angle lens, so a very sharp across the frame 16-35 2.8L III lens with no coma would satisfy me


----------



## Snodge (Mar 4, 2014)

Is gear envy related to GAS? I keep thinking that other peoples lenses are bigger than mine, and that makes me suffer from GAS even more...


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 4, 2014)

Snodge said:


> Is gear envy related to GAS? I keep thinking that other peoples lenses are bigger than mine, and that makes me suffer from GAS even more...


It sounds like you need to check the size of your other equipment


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

tron said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Oops ... my bad, I meant "II" ... but the second "I" became an "S" ... now that sounds like "I became an ass" :-[


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Roo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > growler said:
> ...



To cure G.A.S, just ask Neuro for prescription. I did and I ended up with 400mm f2.8 IS II ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


This is Neuro's prescription:
http://community.the-digital-picture.com/member.php?u=1413&tab=visitor_messaging#visitor_messaging
May God give peace to all those who have visited his gear list page ;D


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 4, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...



Good thing Neuro is a non-prescribing type of doctor.



Rienzphotoz said:


> Oops ... my bad, I meant "II" ... but the second "I" became an "S" ... now that sounds like "I became an ass" :-[



This reminds me of something:
I saw these ads for a reality TV featuring Todd Chrisley, and it seemed he kept saying "I.S." It took me a while to understand what he was actually saying


----------



## NancyP (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh do I have GAS. I am trying my hand at B & W analog after some 35 years - 4" x 5". So: I bought a cheap starter studio monorail camera and one lens from a local LF shooter. Now I am looking at 1. a used spot light meter 2. a lens wrench 3. a magnifying loupe for fine focus on the ground glass 4. a few additional film backs 5. one or two additional lenses with shutters and lens boards (you can get a good used lens with working shutter for 150 to 500 bucks) 6. film changing bag 7. darkroom trays, brown bottle, piece of glass for contact print making

Am I nuts, or what? Granted, the whole gemisch is less than a Sigma lens bought new. Still....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 5, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Oh do I have GAS. I am trying my hand at B & W analog after some 35 years - 4" x 5". So: I bought a cheap starter studio monorail camera and one lens from a local LF shooter. Now I am looking at 1. a used spot light meter 2. a lens wrench 3. a magnifying loupe for fine focus on the ground glass 4. a few additional film backs 5. one or two additional lenses with shutters and lens boards (you can get a good used lens with working shutter for 150 to 500 bucks) 6. film changing bag 7. darkroom trays, brown bottle, piece of glass for contact print making
> 
> Am I nuts, or what? Granted, the whole gemisch is less than a Sigma lens bought new. Still....


Of course, you are nuts! ... but welcome and say hello to all the nuts who participated in this thread ;D ... you are among like minded nuts citizens here, so you should feel very comfortable sharing your GAS addiction ;D 
Having said that, and going by the list of all the analog stuff you want, I think you should be classified as the most unique nut in this thread. 
Cheers


----------



## Snodge (Mar 5, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Oh do I have GAS. I am trying my hand at B & W analog after some 35 years - 4" x 5". So: I bought a cheap starter studio monorail camera and one lens from a local LF shooter. Now I am looking at 1. a used spot light meter 2. a lens wrench 3. a magnifying loupe for fine focus on the ground glass 4. a few additional film backs 5. one or two additional lenses with shutters and lens boards (you can get a good used lens with working shutter for 150 to 500 bucks) 6. film changing bag 7. darkroom trays, brown bottle, piece of glass for contact print making
> 
> Am I nuts, or what? Granted, the whole gemisch is less than a Sigma lens bought new. Still....



Are you sure you don't need a Hasselblad or Bronica so you can do medium format film?!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 6, 2014)

What I really really need is the Fuji X100s.
NOW!!


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 6, 2014)

For all of those afflicted with GAS, I'll offer some assistance. You can charge all of your gear to my credit card. The number is 37 - oh wait, I have to run - will give you the rest of the number later...


----------



## NancyP (Mar 6, 2014)

Nah. I want MOVEMENTS! Shift, shimmy, and tilt! I want to shoot landscapes with "infinite" depth of field (tilt), cliff faces (rise), local architecture (all sorts of movements). This is a bucket list thing. I might hate it after a year of putzing with it. I might be seriously hooked - a 30 x 40" print from a first-rate 4 x 5 color transparency is an awesome thing, and I have always liked analog B and W DIY.


----------



## Roo (Mar 8, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Nah. I want MOVEMENTS! Shift, shimmy, and tilt! I want to shoot landscapes with "infinite" depth of field (tilt), cliff faces (rise), local architecture (all sorts of movements). This is a bucket list thing. I might hate it after a year of putzing with it. I might be seriously hooked - a 30 x 40" print from a first-rate 4 x 5 color transparency is an awesome thing, and I have always liked analog B and W DIY.



I say go for it!! 

And share your results/experiences of course


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 8, 2014)

It's starting to get nice out... I have a hankering for some long exposure images... I need more lenses so I can make that happen.


----------



## tron (Mar 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> It's starting to get nice out... I have a hankering for some long exposure images... I need more lenses so I can make that happen.


You (we) always need more lenses (actually the correct verb is ... want) ;D


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 9, 2014)

I am having it now with an upcoming trip. Purchase the 70-300L to have a lighter zoom for trips. Started getting backdrops and working on making a room dedicated to studio work. Now looking at bags, memory cards and possibly the g1x mark ii. Maybe a lens if the sigma 50 art comes out.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 14, 2014)

Phew!!! I think I've satisfied my GAS for the moment... cheaply! Enjoying my little 24mm f/2.8 (scroll down):

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=3453.0 ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 15, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Nah. I want MOVEMENTS! Shift, shimmy, and tilt! I want to shoot landscapes with "infinite" depth of field (tilt), cliff faces (rise), local architecture (all sorts of movements). This is a bucket list thing. I might hate it after a year of putzing with it. I might be seriously hooked - a 30 x 40" print from a first-rate 4 x 5 color transparency is an awesome thing, and I have always liked analog B and W DIY.



That's how it starts, I've now got two 4x5 monorails (with 6x7, 6x9, 6x17, and 70mm roll-backs), an 8x10, two 4x5 Travelwides on their way, plus a whole bucketload of lenses, 65/90/135/180/270/465/600, and my latest (and oldest) addition, a 12"/21"/28" Turner Reich Triple Convertible uncoated Anastigmat. Hey, if it was good enough for Ansell Adams it's good enough for me (and this entire setup still costs less than a 5D3+lens kit).

But after a year or two of scanning film (epson v750), all I can say is, get an enlarger. But an 8x10 enlarger is huge, so all of my 4x5s, 6x17s and 8x10 are contact-printed with my 6x7 colour-head.
BTW, www.apug.org is where all of us film weirdos hang out, if you start there you'll really learn what GAS can be...


----------



## Michael_pfh (Feb 24, 2015)

I am still fine, no symptoms at all


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 24, 2015)

Michael_pfh said:


> I am still fine, no symptoms at all



The last thing I bought was a 135L... for the 2nd time. I think my biggest temptation moving forward will be the 5d mkiv. I've resolved not to buy it... but I have to admit... I'm a little tempted.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 24, 2015)

Michael_pfh said:


> I am still fine, no symptoms at all


I find that very surprising, given how little gear you have in your signature line.


----------



## Zv (Feb 24, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Michael_pfh said:
> 
> 
> > I am still fine, no symptoms at all
> ...



;D ;D ;D 

Could totally fit a 600LII in there! He's slackin'


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 24, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> For all of those afflicted with GAS, I'll offer some assistance. You can charge all of your gear to my credit card. The number is 37 - oh wait, I have to run - will give you the rest of the number later...



still waiting......


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 24, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > For all of those afflicted with GAS, I'll offer some assistance. You can charge all of your gear to my credit card. The number is 37 - oh wait, I have to run - will give you the rest of the number later...
> ...


Interesting story, actually - one of my cards has been compromised twice since I posted this link. Whoever was gambling in Macau and buying guns in Wyoming, needs to turn themselves in to AMEX. Same with the other person that ran up 2 x $200 bar tabs at 2 bars next door to each other in Miami...in the space of 2 hours.

Next time, be a little smarter and use the card at B&H so they won't catch on


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ouch - sorry to hear that. Hopefully you weren't on the hook for any of that.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 24, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> Ouch - sorry to hear that. Hopefully you weren't on the hook for any of that.


Nope, not at all, though I was the one who caught the second set of fraudulent charges, not them. Luckily AMEX has great customer service, though one pays quite a bit for the privilege.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 24, 2015)

> I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?



Depending on were you are in life:
1) Get a Significant Other
2) Get engaged
3) Get married
4) Have kid(s)
5) Buy a house (or a bigger one with a bigger yard)
6) Buy a new car
7) Send a kid to college
8) Have a kid get married
9) See a financial adviser about retirement planning

All have been shown to work well as vaccinations against GAS. They work by removing the basic resources needed for GAS to get started. The effects of some last longer than others, and some require boosters every few years.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 24, 2015)

GAS starts by having artistic visions and too much cash. Therapy may help, but an effective cure is to dispose of your stuff, give away the cash and find a new hobby.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 24, 2015)

Lurker said:


> > I need help! Spring is in the air and I am coming down with GAS, I am spending to much time looking at lens reviews....how can I rid myself of this affliction?..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adding to the list:
10) Get an expensive divorce
11) Get unemployed
12) Get an illness that lasts

All of those will take care of the problem. After a few years you will start to contemplate the possible nutritional value in your neckstrap and the lens caps...


----------

